# Happy Birthday Romans922



## Semper Fidelis (May 24, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 05-24-2010:

-Romans922 (born 1982, Age: 28)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (May 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Andrew!


----------



## Romans922 (May 24, 2010)

I'm a puritan i don't celebrate birthdays.  I do celebrate the Lord's Day. Isn't that so much better!

Thanks.


----------



## Berean (May 24, 2010)

Romans922 said:


> I'm a puritan i don't celebrate birthdays.  I do celebrate the Lord's Day. Isn't that so much better!









*No cake for you!*


----------



## Romans922 (May 24, 2010)

Haha!


----------



## Skyler (May 24, 2010)

Well, Andrew, I guess we'll just have to celebrate your birthday for you.



Woohoo! A party!


----------



## Berean (May 24, 2010)

Well, suit yourself. Jonathan, Mister Thornquist, and all the rest of the folks here are going to eat your cake.


----------



## Scott1 (May 24, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------

